
Show HN: Cleanse – remove zero-width characters, replace text on all websites - ztarven
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cleanse/pldjaflkihaacjhepjkfiadndghceiog
======
ztarven
I know, another zero-width related extension, but it's a bit different.

Cleanse notifies you when a page contains zero-width characters and removes
them automatically. You can still trigger the removal manually if there are
any content generated dynamically after page load.

Cleanse allows you to replace/remove any string you'd like on all websites.
One potential use case is for parents to replace inappropriate words with
something else. Another use case is for pranks. It also parses regex.

I've never built an extension before until today so feedback is much
appreciated.

